# er piscio de gatto



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2012)

Come da MW


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Agosto 2012)

mitico


----------



## Gre-No-Li (31 Agosto 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come da MW



Solo tre parole...hai iniziato il training autogeno?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2012)

LOL, no, ma mi sto adattando meglio di Mesbah


----------



## Nicco (31 Agosto 2012)

piscio è piscio, pensare di cambiare era follia


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2012)

Peccato.


----------

